# programm mit java-plugin



## jufom (8. Nov 2015)

hallo,

ich möchte ein Spiel-Plugin in ein eigenes Programm einbinden um mich von dort einzuloggen. 
Leider habe ich nur sehr wenig Erfahrung in Java keine Ahnung wie ich sowas erstellen könnte.
Würde mich auf Eure Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Dompteur (8. Nov 2015)

Wenn du eine brauchbare Antwort haben willst, dann musst du deine Angaben präzisieren.
Welches Spiel möchtest du einbinden ? 
Wie sieht die Plugin-Schnittstelle aus ? Gibt es dazu eine Spezifikation ?


----------



## Major_Sauce (9. Nov 2015)

Ist tatsächlich ein bisschen zu wenig info...
Außerdem solltest du dir Gedanken machen, ob du das denn überhaupt darfst.
Minecraft zum Bleistift, hat natürlich viele schöne Plugins aber ich durfte schon genug Leute abmahnen weil sie in meinem Code rumgefuchtelt haben, obwohl die das gar nicht durften.
Ist das ding open source, solltest du da keine Probleme bekommen, wenn nicht dann bitte einmal den Entwickler fragen ob du denn überhautp darfst.

mfg Major


----------

